# Question landlord tenant contract



## Missy745 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello! I recently rented a flat for one year and signed a lease, which was in Catalan (in which I am not fluent). I have a dog and did not understand/see a clause at very end that says animals not allowed. The landlord is kind of nosy and he showed up about a week into the lease when we were returning from a walk. I told him i was walking my mothers dog for her, but I get the feeling he will be poking around more and show up as he pleases. Any advice? Worst case scenario I move and lose my deposit, but what would he be able to do to us if he finds out the dog is living here full time?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Missy745 said:


> Hello! I recently rented a flat for one year and signed a lease, which was in Catalan (in which I am not fluent). I have a dog and did not understand/see a clause at very end that says animals not allowed. The landlord is kind of nosy and he showed up about a week into the lease when we were returning from a walk. I told him i was walking my mothers dog for her, but I get the feeling he will be poking around more and show up as he pleases. Any advice? Worst case scenario I move and lose my deposit, but what would he be able to do to us if he finds out the dog is living here full time?


Legally (and speaking as a landlord), you have broken the contract. As such he can ask you to leave, immediately. You would probably not get your deposit back as he might try and claim that the dog has done damage.

I was in this position some time back but I agreed to let the dog stay but only if it was not a nuisance to other tenants and only if any damage was repaired. I mentioned that if I had even one complaint then either the dog went or they all did. 

The real problem here is that it's a tenants market so if I kick them out, I may not find another tenant for ages

edit; I know the contract has to be in Spanish to be legal, I just wonder if it being in a different language (Catalan) means that it's still legal?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Worse case is that as you have broken the terms of your contract he will be entitled to give you a month's notice to quit. But as this is a renter's market he may be reluctant to see a steady rental income disappear. You should have been provided a copy of the rental contract in English.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> Worse case is that as you have broken the terms of your contract he will be entitled to give you a month's notice to quit. But as this is a renter's market he may be reluctant to see a steady rental income disappear. You should have been provided a copy of the rental contract in English.


Absolutely not!

It's up to the tenant to get it translated if they need.


----------



## Missy745 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! That's pretty much what I figured. It certainly wasn't my intention to deceive I just didn't think to ask and the agent did not mention it. I'm sure we can find another place but as many of you said, he'd have to find another tenant. And the dog is very laid back, has never done damage to a property, which I'm sure is the owners concern. If we move, we move- no big problem.


----------



## Missy745 (Apr 24, 2013)

But also- is the landlord allowed to just show up at anytime if we are paid on time? I know for certain he cannot enter, but is it acceptable for him to be on the property with no notice at any time?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Missy745 said:


> But also- is the landlord allowed to just show up at anytime if we are paid on time? I know for certain he cannot enter, but is it acceptable for him to be on the property with no notice at any time?


not really no - he shouldn't just turn up whenever he feels like it, & you certainly don't have to let him onto the property without an appointment

my landlord used to do that - & one day during the first week or so after we moved in I was in my living room in my underwear...... & in he walked - calling my name as he walked in to announce himself, but still.........

one of the kids had gone out on her bike & forgotten to lock the gate & he'd just opened it & walked in 

now, we'd known him already for many years, but it's not something I wanted to encourage, so I make sure the gate is always locked now & I've asked him to ring the doorbell & come in through the other door - which he now does

he never turns up unexpectedly now either - just once a month to collect the rent after I text him to tell him when I'll be at home


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> not really no - he shouldn't just turn up whenever he feels like it, & you certainly don't have to let him onto the property without an appointment
> 
> my landlord used to do that - & one day during the first week or so after we moved in I was in my living room in my underwear...... & in he walked - calling my name as he walked in to announce himself, but still.........
> 
> ...


Our landlord in Prague was like that. He would just walk in through the garage and up the steps into the house. One morning he encountered Sandra in her nightgown. She was not amused, although I suspect that may have been due less to modesty and more to the fact that she hadn't applied her make-up and done her hair .
Problem was, we had extensive landscaped gardens -you could really describe them as 'grounds' - and he was the gardener as he was retired and had time on his hands. So he was around nearly every day of the week. 
A real pita.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

I would ask him about the dog to be honest the place i rent as a no dog clause but i asked and he said no problem and funny enough there are two occupants with dogs so ask you may be surprised at the answer 
I must admit i left my dogs on the farm as they have a really large fence area and can run in and out of the extension at will the flat is really too small even though i have a enclosed terrace so i come to my main house feed them spend a few hours with them and alls gooooooood
Yes ask him


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Why you sign one contract if you don't understand?Catalan is the language of Catalonia ...and the spanish too (de momento) however if i where your landlord and you tellme that you don't understand the contract i will give you in spanish ... or english if you dont understand catalan or spanish.But i think is not the obligation to translate if you are in a foreign country (I am not sure.)


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

mickbcn said:


> Why you sign one contract if you don't understand?Catalan is the language of Catalonia ...and the spanish too (de momento) however if i where your landlord and you tellme that you don't understand the contract i will give you in spanish ... or english if you dont understand catalan or spanish.But i think is not the obligation to translate if you are in a foreign country (I am not sure.)


Heres one for you mick 
If a child in a catalan school wants his classwork in spanish the whole class has to be given it in spanish thats law


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Hehehehe... for this reason and others we want the independence of Catalonia.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

mickbcn said:


> Hehehehe... for this reason and others we want the independence of Catalonia.


Ha ha i agree my children all speak catalan and spanish


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

tonyinspain said:


> Ha ha i agree my children all speak catalan and spanish


OHHHHHH but the spaniards say that catalan don't speak spanish!!! how is possible? hahahaha.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

mickbcn said:


> OHHHHHH but the spaniards say that catalan don't speak spanish!!! how is possible? hahahaha.


God knows my friend i don't mind either way i just read it in el pais 
You should be able to speak whatever language your comfortable with and i must say your english is great my friend


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

tonyinspain said:


> God knows my friend i don't mind either way i just read it in el pais
> You should be able to speak whatever language your comfortable with and i must say your english is great my friend


I must improve it.. for this reason I am here in this forum.. and for know friends but i think that will be difficult for me because i am too much "catalan" and many of the users here are a little anti... hehehehe. but no problem.I respect the people.


----------

